# PRINCETON WV-1-2y F,blk&red,NICE DOG



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This pretty girl was picked up as a stray... her hold time was up on Monday. The shelter said she has been mixed with other dogs in runs since she came in and has been fine. I didn't personally check her with others as they were so short staff I did well to find someone to get the dogs in and out of the runs. 
SHe's got a great,easy going temperment and is playful. She DOES have a rescue interested in her but they are waiting for the shelter to test her with cats, hopefully this evening. IF she doesn't do well with cats they can't take her. She isn't spayed,
I didn't get a run sheet # on her and she's not been posted on their Petfinder site due to a computer problem. I don't know how soon they will update and get all current dogs posted.She's a very beautiful dog, a smaller size female, but she looks like she's a well bred dog. (can't believe no went looking for her!!!) The shelter is overflowing with dogs and the are having problems with being short of help.... not a good combination.
*Mercer County Animal Shelter*


*(304) 425-2838*
961 Shelter Rd, Princeton, WV 24740 Get directions Cross Streets: Near the intersection of Shelter Rd and Garnet St

Sorry, I am going to be gone from Thurs thru Sun so am not available to help pull her!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a police dog!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

pamela berger said:


> Looks like a police dog!


Not listed on the Petfinder site for this shelter - her hold time was up on Monday.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Just and FYI... the person who posts the dog pics on the shelter's petfinder site had her computer go down so I know their site hasn't been updated lately! 
However, I'm not sure of the progress of attempts to cat test and help get this girl out to rescue!!!!!! The shelter staff says they'll do it yet I've not heard from them and not sure what's going on with the rescue who's attempting to pull them. The director is on vacation and she was always the one to count on to help..... I'm really getting a bit worried as the younger girl was getting a bit of KC and this shelter WILL euthanize dogs with KC!!! No joke!!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

SGSR is working on pulling this girl.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Ouf of the shelter and going to SGSR.


----------



## asia39 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great job SGSR !!!


----------

